
The Chicago Express Loop - plumeria
https://www.boringcompany.com/chicago/
======
joshlittle
Now if they’d resurrect the Circle line next it’d for sure win over even the
most skeptical Chicagoans.

[https://www.transitchicago.com/planning/circle/](https://www.transitchicago.com/planning/circle/)

\- A former Chicagoan.

~~~
bfrog
Circle lines would connect this city in new and wonderful ways certainly. The
city has grown around it's transportation infrastructure and continues to do
so everyday

------
bfrog
Looks cool on paper but I think there's a lot of issues with things zooming
around at 150 in a tunnel. Emergencies and breakdowns happen. Vandalism and
crime happens. I welcome any solution that alleviates the nightmare that is
the Kennedy expressway though.

------
kevinslashslash
I really hope they change the name. Chicago already has a loop affectionally
called "The Loop". This Boring system is really point to point anyway, it's
just the skates don't stop or reverse at the stations, they make a u turn.

------
duxup
>The fares are not finalized but will be less than half the typical price of
taxi/ride-share services, though higher than the Blue Line.

I hope so but man i'm skeptical... but awesome if they can do that.

~~~
londons_explore
I wonder if "higher than the blue line" is a requirement? Have they been given
permission to do this on the basis of not undercutting publicly funded
services?

~~~
duxup
Maybe, but I expect straight economics will do that too...

------
castlegloom
I'll believe it when I see it.

RIP Washington Station.

------
lxmorj
The blue line is $2.50 I believe...

~~~
Fins
Isn't it $5 if you board at O'Hare?

~~~
bfrog
Yeah, the one stop it costs more. Gotta gouge you on the way in.

~~~
Fins
It's Chicago... gotta feed the crooks.

